# dj setting within 5.1 setup



## Phaul (May 28, 2016)

Hello People! Phaul's first post here. Nice forum and really usefull I think this is the best place to ask for some information.

I was club DJ (vinyl) for a long time and now I'm planning to arrange a full multimedia setup,
including a 5.1 system and my DJ equipment together in a dedicated room. 

As I said, I want to merge both systems into one full setup, meaning that my front speakers will play de "front" sound on 5.1 setup when watching a movie, AND, play de "main" mix
when I play turntables. The opposite for the rear speakers, play "surround" sound for movies, AND Mixer booth monitor, when playing turntables mixing through the mixer. I want to
use both setups with the same speakers, but not at the same time of course, when I watch a movie I'm not vinyl mixing or vice versa.

As playing vinyl I'm looking for a clear deep sound, only suitable for vinyl, with deep bass grooves and sharp trebles.

First of all I need to know if this is technically possible and which equipment best suit this kind of setup. 
Combining TV smart LCD, DVD/blue ray with 5.1 sound, and my DJ setup, One dj mixer and two turntables.

Here's an estimated layout and the mixer outputs.




















I can't make make the pictures visible. any suggestion? sorry.

The Turntables are Technics Sl 1200 Mk2 with Ortofon Concorde Nightclub mk2 cartridges.


Costs aren't an issue, but I'm not interested in ultra fancy high-end or sophisticated equipment, just good consistent straight forward system with superb vinyl sound. I'm not a multimedia geeky btw.

I have not more knowledge of surround systems than basics, I need information related to type of speakers, amplifiers, recievers, wiring, etc.

I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

You'll need a AVR with all your speakers connect to it, your mixer will connect to the AVR via one of the analog input of the Receiver.


----------



## Phaul (May 28, 2016)

b bos37 said:


> You'll need a AVR with all your speakers connect to it, your mixer will connect to the AVR via one of the analog input of the Receiver.


Thanks! you mean that the MAIN output from the mixer conected to the analog input of the receiver, that's fine.

But How do I manage to conect the "booth/monitor" output of the mixer to make its way to be played only at Surround L&R speakes (while the front L/R are playing the "MAIN")? 
Those surrounds speakers will be controled by an individual output from de mixer and have individual volume control too.


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

Phaul said:


> Thanks! you mean that the MAIN output from the mixer conected to the analog input of the receiver, that's fine. But How do I manage to conect the "booth/monitor" output of the mixer to make its way to be played only at Surround L&R speakes (while the front L/R are playing the "MAIN")? Those surrounds speakers will be controled by an individual output from de mixer and have individual volume control too.


That will not be possible.


----------



## Phaul (May 28, 2016)

b bos37 said:


> That will not be possible.


Ok so, which other options do I have to achieve that?

thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

About the only option, and it’s a poor one, you will have to use a speaker-selector switch like this, wired backwards from what they normally are. The leads that normally go to the amplifier will go to the speaker, and the other two go to the audio-video receiver’s surround speaker terminals and to the amplifier that will be connected to your “booth monitor” output.

The reason it’s a poor option is that if you accidently set both switches to “on” you’ll probably blow both amplifiers.

Is there any particular reason you want to control the surround speakers separately? Most receivers these days have a “5-channel stereo” setting that will put the same signal that front L/R speakers are getting into the surround channels as well. All you’d have to do is connect the mixer to the receiver as bos37 noted in his first post.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

